

Why Do We Endlessly Retweet Tragedy? - ohadfrankfurt
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/06/are-we-helping/

======
rtpg
This problem is older than hills. Remember 9/11 coverage? No matter how fast
information moves, speculation will move faster.

The article also mentions how airplane travel is safe. It's not a question
about the inherent safety or non-safety of travel. It's about trying to stop
the most preventable deaths possible. It's not like society can only
concentrate on one thing at once. It's the same fallacy for arguing against
trying to prevent terrorist attacks. Why wouldn't we want to minimize the risk
of having some (more or less) random event killing a large group of people at
once?

Nevermind the fact that things going wrong on an airplane can have much worse
consequences than things going wrong in a car. A wing breaking off is a lot
worse than a car wheel falling off.

